
Beauty determines whether men romantically desire or dismiss high status women - simonebrunozzi
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0191886919306130
======
olivierduval
If I understand correctly:

\- if the woman is already attractive, then the higher status will make her
even more attractive => beauty & mind (or trophy)

\- if the woman is not so attractive, then the higher status will make her
even LESS attractive => men don't like moderately attractive woman when
they're smart (but it's ok if they're not so smart)

Is it really what the article says?

Conversaly, the higher the status of a women, the more her attractiveness is
important for men: they can accept that a low status is more or less
desirable, but a high status woman MUST be highly attractive too if she wants
to get a man.

Simplistic explanation proposal: high status is still a man thing. They can
accept that a "perfect" woman has it (they can't fight), but a moderatly
attractive woman will be considered more like a lucky rival, so less
attractive.

Just an idea... if I understand correctly the article summary

------
epx
Would love an option in HN to filter out this kind of subject, they are
magnets for silly comments and the iron in my blood is enough to pull me in :D

------
spodek
Doesn't _beauty_ mean visual signs of health, longevity, and likelihood for
the same in offspring?

From that perspective, the headline reads "Signs of health and longevity
determine whether men romantically desire or dismiss high status women", which
sounds like a common mating strategy throughout the animal kingdom.

~~~
gruez
>From that perspective, the headline reads "Signs of health and longevity
determine whether men romantically desire or dismiss high status women", which
sounds like a common mating strategy throughout the animal kingdom.

No, read the abstract.

>As predicted, a meta-analysis across all three experiments revealed that
higher (vs. lower) status decreased men's attraction to moderately-attractive
women (d = -0.20), whereas higher (vs. lower) status increased men's
attraction to highly-attractive women (d = 0.47).

"Men like beautiful women because they want healthy offsprings" doesn't
explain why the response is different depending on status.

------
duelingjello
Lolwhut. “High status” women tend to scare away all the men. Strong,
successful (and lonely) is the cliché for a reason because most men are too
insecure and don’t want competition in bacon-bringing and rationality. I think
it’s cool because in an ideal mate you want someone who can make solid
decision under pressure when your life hangs in the balance. That’s the most
important factor besides whether you get along and both wants kids or not.
PSA: Be smart.. don’t hitch to someone because of short-term lust that fades,
hitch because you’re better together than apart for the long-haul, and only
with a prenup.

------
seiko988
I've always been more interested in who the high status women go for; British
actors/musicians seem to be a top choice.

------
im3w1l
Title only mentions "high status" but they refer to "high status jobs". I only
read the abstract so idk if this is mentioned in the study. But I'm gonna
propose a big confounder: Hours.

~~~
gruez
>But I'm gonna propose a big confounder: Hours.

I don't get it. Presumably you imply that high status jobs have longer hours,
but how does that explain the attractiveness difference?

~~~
im3w1l
There may be some mechanism, but I don't want to speculate even more without
access to the methods they use.

------
wolco
Men prefer physical beauty the most. Status is less important. When status is
important Men prefer women who are in lower ranking jobs.

Nothing really new here aside from Women showed no differences which would be
different from my experience (women prefer high status vs low status jobs in
their partner)

~~~
chongli
_When status is important Men prefer women who are in lower ranking jobs._

This directly contradicts the findings of the paper. In the study, they found
that, in the eyes of men, high status jobs increase the attractiveness of
highly attractive women.

